# EDP online



## harvey69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi can I set up direct debit for EDP bill online or EDP office


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

*EDP (Porto)*

I see that you´re in Porto and are looking for more convenient ways to pay your electricity bills. Fwiw, I took my taxpayer's number (NIF) and bank account details and went to the nearest EdP shop, which happened to be in the Loja do Cidadão in Antas. The bills are sent by surface mail but are automagically paid from my bank account (with CGD).

I'm sure you can set it up yourself, either at EdP's site or your bank's but haven't done so myself. You can pay your individual bills at any Multibanco also.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

In the back of your bills it is explained how to set up direct debit. You can do it with online banking


----------

